# Does using "such" words puts to being banned?



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 7, 2010)

I just noticed I got a warn level 10 but I only see my frequently use of SUCH words as the reason I may got warned. Hmmm

I just hope I can also review why I got warn so I will improve a little more for this site

I'll re-read the rules once more and review my recent actions to match what was wrong.

I am willing to negotiate at these problems and hopefully in one way or another, it may solve the case.

Thank you for your time in reading this

3 months seems to be fair if the admins and the mods see any improvements on a warned user and hopely, this is the result to me being warned

PS: I tried searching for similar situation but the one I found is already locked


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

Most likely, you flamed someone, without knowing it was actually a flame. Didn't the mod give you a message of what you did in your warn log?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 7, 2010)

what do u mean  by such words?

As in literally, the use of the word "such" ?

If so, looks like someone was trying their mod power and has forgotten to revert that change after he/she has his/her fill of testing out their power.


----------



## prowler (Mar 7, 2010)

This thread is going to get you nowhere.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 7, 2010)

"such" words like FUCK!

I'll try to dig where the warn log is.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

You click on your warn percentage.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 7, 2010)

Chris,
i think is the way you used the word that got yourself a warning
actually, i have seen quite a number of them using the F word

i think i had also seen a mod using it ....( i hope i am not wrong about it )


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

You're allowed to swear, but just don't do it too much and don't insult other members. That's all, really.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 7, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> "such" words like FUCK!
> 
> I'll try to dig where the warn log is.



probably it was due to the way u used that word, i mean i could have swored that i used "fuck" a couple of times and no bonus to my warn level.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmmm...insulting another member?

I'll dig my previous posts for such actions.

Im still looking at the warn log but....call me a noob on that one. I cant find it. Still digging


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 7, 2010)

well.. speak with the mod that issue you the warning
ask he/she why and how...

otherwise, PM toni or hadrian to assist you


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

There.

EDIT: Wow, JPEGs really give fugly colours


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 7, 2010)

Warn: (X%)


----------



## Conor (Mar 7, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2641131
Was it this post?


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's your warn log (direct link)
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=warn&...0&CODE=view
(only you and mods can see this, all others get an error)



			
				Conor said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2641131
> Was it this post?


The post he got the warn for has most likely been removed


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. internet issues. I found the warn log and i have to click on the number. took me a while to notice but thanks for the reminders though I found it before looking at here

The problem was I double and triple posted at certain topics. It's not my habit to double or triple post as I tend to edit my posts regularly.

I'll dig all my posts with double or triple posts and hopefully this un-usual habit will be removed.

I do have one problem, I dont have stable internet connection so this will take some time to review all my posts with double and/or triple posts

PS: I do not flame nor insult other people as it's my job to understand them.

I apologize for what I had done as it's not usually my habit to double post or triple post


----------



## prowler (Mar 7, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> PS: I do not flame nor insult other people as it's my job to understand them.



Looking at some of your posts, I think you have a sight anger problem.


----------



## Conor (Mar 7, 2010)

It might be because of your internet you're double/triple posting. When my internet is acting up I sometimes double post because the request went through twice.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm an arsehole to stupid people and people who can't read well... so I got warned.

Wynd


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

If your internet fucks up regularly and makes you double post, make sure you never click the 'Add Reply' button more than once. Even if you think you didn't click it.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 7, 2010)

I just noticed I got a warn level 10 but I only see my frequently use of SUCH words as the reason I may got warned. Hmmm

I just hope I can also review why I got warn so I will improve a little more for this site

I'll re-read the rules once more and review my recent actions to match what was wrong.

I am willing to negotiate at these problems and hopefully in one way or another, it may solve the case.

Thank you for your time in reading this

3 months seems to be fair if the admins and the mods see any improvements on a warned user and hopely, this is the result to me being warned

PS: I tried searching for similar situation but the one I found is already locked


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 7, 2010)

nope. my internet REALLY DOES dis-connect

The reason why I double post is similar to other people who double posted. I didnt used the edit button at some point of my replies and just ignored it. It's an un-usual habit but thank you, mods and/or admin, for pointing a possible habit. I will surely use the edit button everytime I tend to update my replies.

All I want to ask is if you see me viewing a certain topic I replied, wait atleast 2 minutes for a possible update of my posts. I tend to update what I wrote at some point because my thoughts are un-stable and didnt have the right feeling of when I posted. If you feel it's a right reply from me, no need to refresh the page but if something's wrong, I will update it. It takes timing on what replies I will posts but I do tend to update from time to time.

For example, if I was searching for something like the WARN LOG, do not point a finger at me as at the same time you are typing where the warn log is, I am also looking for it and I found it.

That was the mistake I might had done for double and triple posting because I thought people will not see my possible updates so I ended up double posting it.

--

If you have seem to seen my posts regarding issues with other people or if you detected at some point I have anger problem, I apologize but it's really is my job to understand them and I apologize for contradictions I may or had caused


UPDATE: I tend to click the reply button once and I waited patiently for it to register. No need to tell me NEVER DOUBLE click because I already known the possible cause.

The mods are not stupid to read my double posted. It IS CLEARLY a double post or update from my previous posts. IT IS NOT a replica of my post that's why they gave me a warn and I understood the situation very well.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 7, 2010)

Alright, so the problem was discovered as double and tripling posting. Which we only warn for if done excessively. Now that that's all sorted out, topic closed.


----------

